# Denzel's Sparkly Coat



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

DENZELS SPARKLY COAT

This was made with DK yarn on 4mm needles. I used Tivoli Pearl DK. Any yarn of similar thickness would be OK.
I made the coat in k2, p2 rib with 6sts bands of garter stitch for buttons and buttonholes. Its knitted from the neck to tail with buttons along the top. I designed that way because Denzel has arthritis in his forelegs and shoulders and I can put this coat on him without needing to bend his legs.

Needles: 1 pair 4mm (or whatever size to get the right gauge)
Tension (guage) 22sts/28rows to a 4 inch square
Yarn used: Tivoli Pearl DK. Any yarn of the right thickness would be OK.
Knit the first and last 6 sts on each row and do the rest in k2, p2 rib

C.O. 70 sts
Start on W side with a purl row and do 5 rows stockinette for the neckband.
Work 4 rows.
Make a buttonhole on the next row: K6. Rib to last 6. K2, y.o., k2tog tbl, k2.
Make a buttonhole on each 14th row or at whatever interval suits your dog best.
Work 3 more rows straight. Then start the chest increases.
M1 (make 1) at each side of the centre 2 Knit sts on alternate (R side) rows:
Pick up the loop between stitches and knit or purl into the back of it. The first 2 increases will be Knit ones, the second 2 will be Purl ones and the final 2 will be Knit ones. That will keep the k2, p2 pattern right and make 86 total sts
Now work 12 rows straight. You can do a few rows more or less to suit your dog. Denzel has a deep chest like his Dach mother but other dogs may be more slender.
The Leg Holes
Knit 6, rib 25. Turn.
Work 16 rows more on these 31 stitches. Break off yarn.
Rejoin yarn to the centre stitches. Rib 24. Turn.
Work 16 rows more on these 24 sts. Break off yarn.
Rejoin yarn to remaining 31 sts. Work 17 rows in pattern on these stitches.
You should finish up on the left side at the end of a R side row. Now, work across all three sections so that you have all the stitches together again.
Work 20 rows straight. You can vary this according to the length of your dog. 
The rest of the coat is work in two sections.
First, mark the centre point between the two centre K stitches.
Right-hand section:
R side - K6, rib to 3 sts from centre. K2tog tbl, K1. Turn and work in pattern to end.
W side - K1, work in pattern to end.
Work these 2 rows until you have 32 sts left. Cast off (bind off)
Left-hand section:
R side - K1, sl1, k1, psso. Pattern to end.
W side  Pattern to last st. K1.
Work these 2 rows until you have 32 sts left. Cast off (bind off)

If you have worked the buttonholes at 14 row intervals you will have 7 buttonholes, the last being near the end. Sew on the buttons to suit the buttonhole positions.
The first few rows make a small rolled neckband. I think that this is more comfortable for the dog than a ribbed neckband.

Any problems or questions, please PM me.
Best Regards, Di


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> DENZELS SPARKLY COAT
> 
> This was made with DK yarn on 4mm needles. I used Tivoli Pearl DK. Any yarn of similar thickness would be OK.
> I made the coat in k2, p2 rib with 6sts bands of garter stitch for buttons and buttonholes. Its knitted from the neck to tail with buttons along the top. I designed that way because Denzel has arthritis in his forelegs and shoulders and I can put this coat on him without needing to bend his legs.
> ...


Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful dog and coat.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the cute pattern. I think the style makes it easier to put on any dog, especially my persnickety toy poodle!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank U somuch for sharing this. I love it! Looks so comfortable. :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for the pattern. Your puppy is adorable.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Cute pattern. I bet it would fit my Dudley!


----------



## Leenva (Dec 29, 2011)

This sweater is adorable! Are there any similar patterns in crochet?


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful puppy with a beautiful coat. Thank you for sharing your pattern. My neighbour's wee puppies will be so happy about their new coats this comming winter, hannet


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for this wonderful pattern. I don't know why someone didn't design dog sweaters/coats in this way in the first place. Merlin, my poodle, will be sporting one of these soon.


----------



## rascalor (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I am going to knit one for my cat


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Leenva said:


> This sweater is adorable! Are there any similar patterns in crochet?


Not that I know of but I'm working on it. When I've finished the crochet version I'll put it on KP.
Di


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

rascalor said:


> Thanks for posting. I am going to knit one for my cat


Most of my cats are taller than Den but have a similar body size. The coat would fit them OK so it should be alright for your cat.
Di


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

RuthFromOhio said:


> Thank you for this wonderful pattern. I don't know why someone didn't design dog sweaters/coats in this way in the first place. Merlin, my poodle, will be sporting one of these soon.


I'm so glad you like it. I designed it that way so that I would not have to bend Den's arthritic forelegs to get the coat on him.
Di


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

is he a yorkie i had one and she looked exactly as yours thanks for showing her and the pattern


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the cute pattern..


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pattern, perfect for my fur GD Zinfandel! She loves to wear her sweaters I knit her.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

They are super cute!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Donat (Jun 17, 2012)

What are the finished measurements for Denzel's sparkly coat? I have 4 Maltese dogs all different sizes, would love one pattern adjustable to fit all 4.


----------



## sissysis2 (Feb 6, 2013)

I love this pattern but having trouble on making it, is there a video on the increasing


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I just suffered through knitting a sweater for MILs yorkie. She sent me measurements and I went from there. Your pattern is so much easier. I've already copied and will start it today. Thank you so much. Would love a pattern that I could crochet when you have one complete.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just a question: Approximately how many yards of yarn will this take?


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> DENZELS SPARKLY COAT
> 
> This was made with DK yarn on 4mm needles. I used Tivoli Pearl DK. Any yarn of similar thickness would be OK.
> I made the coat in k2, p2 rib with 6sts bands of garter stitch for buttons and buttonholes. Its knitted from the neck to tail with buttons along the top. I designed that way because Denzel has arthritis in his forelegs and shoulders and I can put this coat on him without needing to bend his legs.
> ...


Yup! This is the one I had seen.


----------



## Donat (Jun 17, 2012)

What size is this cute coat? I have 4 Maltese,all different sizes, I would love to be able to adapt this pattern for all of them.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Love it and the color too. Have to make one for my dog but he is much bigger than this cute guy. Thanks for the pattern.


----------

